# I'm in.



## Trotter (Jan 29, 2018)

Just become a full member after years of just popping in, to celebrate the purchase of Demi, our new, to us Adria Twin.                                                            
        Why Demi ? Well it's just four letters taken (not really ) at random from, AdventureB4DEMentIa, my new motto.:lol-053:


I love my Wife, I like Demi Moore[/I]


----------



## The laird (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Trotter (Jan 29, 2018)

Almost forgot! For years I've threatened the family with building my own. This was still my plan until I saw the Adria on Ebay. I showed my lady, saying this was the idea I had in mind to copy. She diplomatically pointed out that 1, my DIY skills are not that brilliant ( hurtful ) and 2, what was the chance I'd ever get it finished, considering, I'm still in full time work, I want to get out in it, and I'll be 70 this year. That last comment, I think they made a mistake on my birth certificate. Who am I trying to kid.
Cheers, thanks for taking the time to read my drivel, Derek AKA Daddad


----------



## Old Git (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello enjoy.:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 29, 2018)

Only 70 ?
Just a young shaver.

Welcome, we could do with more youngsters around.

Get out and about, before you grow up.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, good choice if van both on layout and quality.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 30, 2018)

Thankyou. Picking Demi up Monday 4th Feb. Have you ever noticed how days drag by sometimes ?


----------



## REC (Jan 30, 2018)

Not long now then! Good luck with your new my and welcome!:wave:


----------



## Trotter (Feb 5, 2018)

Collected Demi today I'm one happy bunny. Still can't believe what I paid for what is basically a Fiat van. Happy with the build out, and that I do not have to build it. Although, if I had, it would have been superb (not :lol-053: ) Happy daze.

Can anyone guess I'm chuffed.


----------



## The laird (Feb 5, 2018)

Dadad said:


> Collected Demi today I'm one happy bunny. Still can't believe what I paid for what is basically a Fiat van. Happy with the build out, and that I do not have to build it. Although, if I had, it would have been superb (not :lol-053: ) Happy daze.
> 
> Can anyone guess I'm chuffed.



Mind we like photos here


----------



## skyhook (Feb 5, 2018)

The laird said:


> Mind we like photos here



He means photos of van  NOT you...............lol:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello there and welcome to the forum :welcome:

Sounds like you've made 2 good decisions lately then... buying the lovely Demi and joining us lot :wacko: 

Enjoy your new van and hope you all have lots of happy adventures together :drive:


----------



## Trotter (Feb 10, 2018)

*NEC show and other stuff*

Thank you for the welcome. Will post some photo's when I get out in the van. I don't think anyone want's to see a white van on a drive.

Couple of questions.
1. I'm going to the Camping & Caravan Show on the Saturday 24th. Will there be a Club stand I can come up to say hello.

2. I'm going up to the Peak district next month (March). If I choose a couple of spots, and then put them on here, would anyone be able to give me a, yes or no, as to suitability. Be gentle, I'll be a virgin camper.

Have good day, Derek


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 10, 2018)

Send a personal message to Loulou.
Not only is she a valuable,decorative  member, .... She has a MH friendly pub, in the Peak District.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 26, 2018)

*I'm on holiday. At home !*

Reposted in correct section


----------



## Robmac (Feb 26, 2018)

Dadad said:


> ....................... Bearing in mind this is going to my first trip, personal recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I am a full member, so any advise given would okay in the rules of the club. you know PM's and all that stuff.



You will probably get a better response if you start a new thread, say in 'Motorhome chat' rather than in 'introductions'.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------

